

Perfect Audience Launches P2P Retargeting: Directly Target Partner Site Visitors - brandnewlow
http://marketingland.com/perfect-audience-launches-partner-retargeting-network-directly-target-others-sites-visitors-83518

======
shostack
This is an interesting approach at connecting companies with relevant
audiences for each other and I'll probably be reaching out to the Perfect
Audience team to learn more as this seems to be where a lot of things are
pointing in the digital media world.

That said, I have several thoughts/concerns that I'd love you guys to address:

1\. If we have existing partners we work with, why wouldn't we just have them
place our pixel on their site/in their container tag? Then we could use this
with whatever network we wanted instead of being locked in with Perfect
Audience. The Bid Guard piece could be interesting in some cases, but
depending on other targeting options being used, may be unnecessary.

2\. Do companies need to make their audience profile publicly visible? The
information that would be listed (site traffic, types of visitors, etc.) is
VERY valuable info to some companies that are not traditional publishers and
don't want to publicize that data.

3\. Echoing jamiequint's suggestion for the option to simply buy access. In
some cases, it may not make sense for a company to offer up their user data as
currency depending on how they approach privacy, but buying access to other's
may still be fine.

4\. Also echoing the thought on enriched tagging. Being able to bid up on
someone who purchased compared to someone who just visited is VERY valuable.

5\. Have companies needed to change their privacy policies as a result of
using this? Seems like you would need to make it clear that you are selling
your user's data if you participate, even if the exchange isn't a direct
monetary one.

6\. Does this work in conjunction with cookie syncing providers like LiveRamp,
etc. to tie everything together in one's DMP? It would seem you could only
account for overlap from visitors you've tracked with the Perfect Audience
tag, but there may be existing audience data in a DMP that an advertiser would
like to dedupe against.

7\. Do you provide any reporting insight into cross-site behavior? Seems like
if both partners opted-in to it, that could provide some really unique data
for both parties. For example, is the cross-pollination providing mutually
beneficial results? If so, it may make sense for the advertisers to engage in
additional co-marketing opportunities.

~~~
brandnewlow
Great questions!

1\. If you swap pixels you are giving another company control over your own
audience data. The other company can do anything it wants with that data. This
is bad for your visitors and bad for you as well. We know there are sites
willing to do this, but they've talked to us and told us how much they hate
doing it. We think it's bad news.

Also, if you swap pixels and you both target eachother, you will absolutely be
driving up your marketing costs. And that's also really bad.

With Connect, we're serving as the audience traffic cop, maybe audience escrow
is a better way of looking at it. No data changes hands or control and no bids
get jacked up. It's better on all fronts.

Instead of swapping pixels back and forth, you can use software to manage
access.

2\. Absolutely not. Nothing is public. All profiles are locked down behind a
registration wall and behind other requirements like "has tag installed" and
"has at least 1000 cookies". We have no intention of publishing a public list
of people using Connect. Right now you can find people to connect with by
syncing with your LinkedIn contacts, by directly inviting people to view your
profile, or by seeing who's connected to people you are connected to.

In addition, there's hardly any hard data shared on the profiles. We include a
rough range of audience size and a list of who their connections are...and
that data is available only to people you connect with...who must be using PA.
So it's all very restrictive.

3\. Stay tuned! :)

4\. Stay tuned! :)

5\. No data is being sold. No data is changing hands. We've consulted with
several lawyers who see no need to amend privacy policies that already address
retargeting.

6\. We don't work with LiveRamp and 3rd party cookie syncing providers because
they expressly resell and repurpose the data they sync with. We're working to
go in the opposite direction where marketers know exactly who's getting access
to their data and who's not.

7\. We're getting this question a lot. Happy to hear any product ideas you
might have!

------
brandnewlow
Direct link:
[http://www.perfectaudience.com/connect](http://www.perfectaudience.com/connect)

We're really excited about this new feature. Retargeting is great and for most
companies it's the best performing marketing channel they have, but
retargeting only reaches people you've already interacted with. How can you
reach NEW prospects with the same ROI?

We thought a lot about the problem and are testing a P2P approach. About 100
companies, a mix of SaaS and retail are testing it now, sending connection
requests and retargeting eachother's audiences. ROI has been fantastic.

If any HNers with audiences looking to connect with other audiences want to
reach out (A4A), ping us at hello@perfectaudience.com and we can set you up
with some extra free credits.

------
jamiequint
Didn't this launch a month ago?

~~~
brandnewlow
Nope. We opened the beta about 14 days ago.

~~~
jamiequint
Very cool, would be nice if this expanded to data tagging (more granularity
than just visited site) and if it was it possible to buy/sell rather than just
trade in the future

~~~
brandnewlow
These are all great ideas that we're hearing from others. Definitely stay
tuned.

